# Respiratory infection - old gerbil, advice please!



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know this isn't a gerbil forum, but thought I'd post on here too in-case anyone has any advice. Nibbler is now approximately 4 years and 4 months old now. He has a respiratory infection and has started antibiotics (Baytril 2.5% solution) yesterday. The dosage he's on is 0.04ml twice daily - does this dosage sound right? When weighed he is about 100 grams. Is there anything else I can do at he moment that may help? Both Nibbler and Nutty (RIP) had a respiratory infection in the past, but it wasn't as bad as this one. 

Thank you!

p.s. Hello everyone. I haven't posted on here in aaaaaaaages!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Stace! I remember you from when I first joined... 

I don't know anything about meds, let alone for gerbils, but you could try taking him in the bathroom and turning on warm water if he's having problems with breathing. That can help with rats.


----------



## cakemix (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope the little guy gets better soon!

Ok the baytril sounds about right! They are tricky little beggars to get the stuff down. Hope you got sirnges and also some Strawberry Quik. They love the taste all i did was dip the end in so I could get the sirnge in the mouth.

Also keep nose and eyes clean of any gunk.

I don't know about Steam as Gerbils are Desert animals. Not a good idea.

Good food also helps.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Unfortunately Nibbler passed away on Thursday evening. Thank you for the replies though. Perhaps the respiratory problem could have been secondary to something else going on with the age he was.


----------



## cakemix (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahhh I'm so sorry! It could be a hundred and 1 things. But they are out of the suffering now (((((Stace)))))

I have 2 gerbils and think they are adorable!


----------

